# Question about rothschildianum clones



## Paphiope (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi,
is it true that the rothschildianum clones MM, Rex, Charles E., Janet, Commander, Val and Borneo awarded Jungleplants??
Are there any other award-winning jungle plants? 
Thanks for your help
Greetings from Germany


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2022)

Val is not jungle collected. That is from Borneo X C.E. The rest are jungle collected I think
.


----------



## Paphiope (Feb 18, 2022)

emydura said:


> Val is not jungle collected. That is from Borneo X C.E. The rest are jungle collected I think
> .


Thank you


----------



## monocotman (Feb 18, 2022)

Do a search for roth clones in the box at the top of the page. There are several really interesting threads about them


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 19, 2022)

That is so cool…being jungle collected AND winning award.


----------



## Paphiope (Feb 21, 2022)

is rothschildianum 'Chester Hill' a Rex x MM cross ?


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 21, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> That is so cool…being jungle collected AND winning award.


Well... Would be less cool today, since that almost guarantees CITES violations.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 17, 2022)

Was "Borneo" actually awarded in the old days?

"Borneo" is a very compact clone even the selfing plants remain compact. The flower is smaller tho. Not a difficult one to bloom either. Highly recommended if you don't have room for the modern gigantic roth.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Was "Borneo" actually awarded in the old days?
> 
> "Borneo" is a very compact clone even the selfing plants remain compact. The flower is smaller tho. Not a difficult one to bloom either. Highly recommended if you don't have room for the modern gigantic roth.



It was awarded an AM in 1975 and upgraded to FCC in 1977.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you, Tony. I have a "Borneo" selfing and that is the only one I would keep...


----------



## spujr (Oct 18, 2022)

I wish there was a way to attach an excel file. While going through my old files from grad school I came across the datasheet we used to keep track of an old paph collection donated to the University. I'm sure most of the info can also be found in the library or wildcatt database, but there was still some interesting history found within. Like, "wild plant brought back in pocket", or "Dr. Kagawa's plant with varietal name 'Nuuanu' is actually 'Tenney'. The inflorescences face in one direction is what makes it outstanding plus color".


----------



## Paphiope (Nov 8, 2022)

I bought a Roth `Chen` x `HH`. It comes from Taiwan. Does anyone know the parents.
Thanks for your answers.
Greetings from Germany


----------



## eds (Nov 8, 2022)

If your plant is 'Chen' x 'HH' then those are the parents of your plant.

Do you mean the parents of 'Chen' and 'HH'? If so these are the grandparents of your plant.


----------



## Paphiope (Nov 9, 2022)

eds said:


> If your plant is 'Chen' x 'HH' then those are the parents of your plant.
> 
> Do you mean the parents of 'Chen' and 'HH'? If so these are the grandparents of your plant.


Thanks for your answer. I wanted to know the parents of Chen and the parents of HH. Do yo know what HH or H+H means??


----------



## eds (Nov 9, 2022)

Sorry I don't but someone else might.


----------

